# Vor- und Nachteile eines TV als Monitor Ersatz



## turbosnake (28. Februar 2012)

Moin,
nachdem ich von einige gelesen habe die anstelle eines Monitors einen TV als Bildschrim benutzen möchte ich wissen welche Erfahrungen damit gemacht wurden.
Vorallem mit dem Abstand und dem arbeiten.

Der Grund warum ich das Frage ist, das ich keine Lust habe meine PS3 weiter über meinen Monitor laufen zu lassen und da dachte ich mir ich könnte gleiche den Monitor rausschmeißen und nur den TV benutzen.
Wobei ich hier eh kein fernsehen  sehen werde,mal abgesehen von dem was auch im I-net als Stream läuft und logischerweise DVD/BDs.


----------



## black1711 (28. Februar 2012)

kenn mich zwar nicht aus, aber ich glaub die reaktionszeit bei fernsehern ist größer/höher


----------



## midnight (28. Februar 2012)

Arbeiten kann man an einem TV nicht wirklich. Das Ding ist viel zu groß und ei Pixeldichte ist zu niedrig. Klar zum daddeln mit ein paar Metern Entfernung gehts, aber arbeiten ist nicht drin.


----------



## Superwip (29. Februar 2012)

Vorteile eines TV als PC Monitor:

*-Größen ab 32" erheblich billiger verfügbar* (der Vorteil schlechthin)
-IPS und VA Panels preiswert verfügbar
-in der Regel große, vor allem auch analoge Anschlussvielfalt

Nachteile eines TV als PC Monitor:

-viele TVs haben einen hohen Inputlag, da er beim TV Einsatz normal nicht relevant ist wird er in der Regel nicht getestet, das macht vor allem die Auswahl schwer
-viele TVs besitzen interne Bildver(schlimm-)besserungsverfahren, die sich zum Teil nicht ausschalten lassen; diese können den Inputlag erhöhen, sie wirken sich aber zum Teil auch negativ auf das Schriftbild und die Farbwidergabe aus, vor allem an Kanten kommt es zum Teil zu Farb und Kontrastverfälschungen
-Beim Einsatz am Schreibtisch, in (zu) geringer Entfernung, macht sich die geringere Pixeldichte größerer TVs bemerkbar
-Beim Einsatz auf der Couch ist die Entfernung in den meisten Fällen dafür wiederum zu groß bzw. der TV ist zu klein (um unter Verwendung der nativen Auflösung vernünftig Arbeiten oder surfen zu können; hier muss man dann die Schriftgröße unter Windows aufdrehen und/oder die Auflösung runterschrauben)


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (29. Februar 2012)

also ich hab an meinem Pc einen 25 zoll monitor zum arbeiten und einen 42 zoll lcd TV zum zocken.

ich muss sagen, dass alle Spiele, die meinen xbox controller auf dem TV einfach nur geil zu spielen sind!

der grosse nachteil des TVs ist die geringe Pixeldichte. man muss schon 1-2 meter wegsitzen um ein gescheites Bild zu bekommen.

Deswegen rate ich dir zu einem kleinen monitor zum arbeiten und zum zocken kannste ruhig einen TV nehmen, der eine gite Reaktionszeit hat


----------



## turbosnake (29. Februar 2012)

Mal zu den negativen Punkten.
Punkt ist mit bekannt, aber kann sich darüber schlecht informieren, aber hier hat man eine kleine Übersicht:Input-Lag Diskussionsthread - PlayStation Forum und den hier http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=116&thread=33625&back=&sort=&z=1
Sind leider meistens die Britischen Modelle.
Zum 2 kann ich nichts sagen.
Das mit dem Abstand ist auch logisch, fragt sich nur wie groß der Abstand schein muss.


----------



## RRCRoady (29. Februar 2012)

Wie vorher schon geschrieben würd ich den TV auch nicht zum Arbeiten benutzen.
Zum zocken ist er vielleicht eine alternative. Hier muss man aber durch die geringe Pixeldichte natürlich auch mit einer schlechteren Bildqualität zufrieden sein. Als guter Abstand zum TV gilt die Faustregel Bilddiagonale x 3.
Ich würd mir einen 27' Monitor mit DVI+HDMI Anschluss kaufen. Evtl mit 3D da die PS3 dies auch unterstützt.
Ich hab den Acer und bin sehr zufrieden damit:

News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Da ist auch schon eine 3D Brille dabei. Hier hängt die PS3 am HDMI und der PC am DVI Anschluss dran. Du kannst wie bei einem TV im laufenden Betrieb das Signal umschalten.


----------



## SuRReal (29. Februar 2012)

Ich habe einen 37" Fernseher von LG über mehr als ein Jahr als Monitor benutzt und kann dir wirklich nur davon abraten.
Laut Datenblatt hat der Fernseher eine Reaktionszeit von 2ms, allerdings sind es gefühlte 80-90ms. Ich habe lang nach Fehlern gesucht, Kabel getauscht und an der Grafikkarte rumgefummelt und an den Bildeinstellungen vom TV selber - ohne nennenswerte Ergebnisse!
Der komplette PC Betrieb ist dermaßen verzögert, dass die grauenhafte Reaktionszeit sogar im normalen Windows betrieb nervt,  vom Spielbetrieb mal vollkommen abgesehen.
Ich sitze etwa 1m vom TV entfernt und längere Texte lesen wird schnell sehr anstrengend.
Ich bin vor zwei Wochen dann auf einen 5 Jahre alten 22" TFT umgestiegen und es ist sowohl vom Bild, als auch von der Reaktionszeit eine Wonne, endlich ohne Verzögerung zu zocken, auch wenn ich dafür Full HD einbüße !
Allerdings hats schon Spaß gemacht daran Need for speed mit XBox Controller zu zocken!
Gruß SuRReal
P.s.: Viele Freunde von mir haben eine ähnliche Kombination und selbst bei High-end PCs in Kombination eines Fernsehers 1000€+ besteht das gleiche Problem!


----------



## Superwip (29. Februar 2012)

> Als guter Abstand zum TV gilt die Faustregel Bilddiagonale x 3.


 
Diese Faustregel stammt aus dem SD Zeitalter und zielt darauf ab, dass man weit genug wegsitzt um keine Pixel erkennen zu können

Der Ideale Abstand beim Einsatz von Full-HD Inhalten, wie das am PC ja durchwegs der Fall ist ist eher ~Diagonale *1,65
Das gilt nicht nur für TVs sondern auch für PC Monitore

-> beim Einsatz am Schreibtisch, in üblicherweise 1-1,5m Entfernung zum Bildschirm sind maximal ~76cm/30 Zoll sinnvoll, nicht umsonst ist das ja auch die Größe der größten normalen PC Monitore
-> beim Einsatz auf der Couch kommt man schnell auf abenteuerliche Größen: bei 2m Entfernung sind bereits ~125cm/50 Zoll das Optimum, bei 3m wären schon ~185cm/72 Zoll die ideale Größe; angesichts des Preises solcher Geräte ist ab ~2m Entfernung in den allermeisten Fällen ein Beamer sinnvoller

Eine zu große Entfernung bzw. eine zu geringe Diagonale führt eben vor allem schnell dazu, dass man die Schrift ohne weitere Vergrößerung nurnoch schwer lesen kann; Eine Vergrößerung ist zwar in Windows, Browsern und den meisten Office Anwendungen möglich, dabei verschenkt man aber praktisch Auflösung



> Ich habe einen 37" Fernseher von LG über mehr als ein Jahr als Monitor benutzt und kann dir wirklich nur davon abraten.
> Laut Datenblatt hat der Fernseher eine Reaktionszeit von 2ms, allerdings sind es gefühlte 80-90ms. Ich habe lang nach Fehlern gesucht, Kabel getauscht und an der Grafikkarte rumgefummelt und an den Bildeinstellungen vom TV selber - ohne nennenswerte Ergebnisse!


 
Das kann man nicht pauschalisieren; es gibt eben bessere und schlechtere Monitore; das Problem sind weniger die TVs an sich, sondern vor allem auch, dass in Tests selten auf die PC-Tauglichkeit eingegangen wird wodurch die Auswahl zum Glücksspiel wird, bei dem man eben auch verlieren kann

B2w kann es sein, dass du Reaktionszeit und Inputlag (Eingabeverzögerung) verwechselst?

Die beste Möglichkeit besteht wohl darin einige in Frage kommende TVs selbst zu testen und den besten auszuwählen, auch wenn das in der Praxis natürlich nicht einfach möglich ist...


----------



## RRCRoady (29. Februar 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Der Ideale Abstand beim Einsatz von Full-HD Inhalten, wie das am PC ja durchwegs der Fall ist ist eher ~Diagonale *1,65
> Das gilt nicht nur für TVs sondern auch für PC Monitore



Wieder was dazugelernt.. Danke


----------



## turbosnake (29. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich auf der anderen Seite bin sind das wohl kanpp 3m, das mit dem Beamer wird aber auch nicht einfach. Wäre aber auch möglich.
Da d braucht man noch eine Leinwand, die Tapete ist zwar weiß aber Rausfaser?
Geht mir ja nur um PC und PS3 und vll kommende Konsolen.

Das ist übrigens mein Aktueller Monitor:PRAD |Test Monitor BenQ EW2430.
Was wirklich störendes merke ich nicht.


----------



## Superwip (29. Februar 2012)

Was hast du denn für ein Budged?

Vernünftige Full-HD Beamer kosten ja immerhin 1000€+

Ich würde auf jeden Fall eine Leinwand empfehlen, ansonsten verschenkt man einfach Bildqualität

Eine vernünftige Rolleinwand, die man an die Decke hängen und bei Nichtverwendung einrollen kann (ohne extras wie eine motorisierte Ausrollfunktion) kostet vielleicht 150€, dafür bekommt man erhebliche Vorteile bei Helligkeit und Bildschärfe


Auf den Bildschirm würde ich aber nicht verzichten, schadet ja nicht, ihn zu behalten


----------



## turbosnake (29. Februar 2012)

1000€ wäre deutlich zu viel dachte an kanpp 500-600€.
Wenn ich ihn behalte muss ich alles an die Wand hängen, deswegen habe ich danach gefragt.


----------



## Superwip (29. Februar 2012)

Wieso müsstest du den Monitor an die Wand hängen? Hast du keinen Schreibtisch?


----------



## turbosnake (29. Februar 2012)

Doch habe ich nur kann ich da nicht beides draufstellen und auf immer umräumen hätte ich keine Lust.
Wenn als Monitor und TV da sind muss letzterer an die Wand.


----------



## Superwip (1. März 2012)

Achso, okay

Wenn du den TV auf den Schreibtisch stellen willst nimm einen günstigen mit 81cm/32", in der Entfernung ist mehr eh nicht sinnvoll


----------



## turbosnake (1. März 2012)

Wobei das auf die gesamte Distanz der etwas klein wirken konnte auf dauer, weil ich sonst näher dran bin.
Also werde ich das Ding wohl einfach an die Wand hängen soweit das geht.


----------



## zøtac (1. März 2012)

Ich hab nen 32" TV, zwar nicht auf dem Schreibtisch aber Direkt rechts daneben, wenn ich am Schreibtisch Sitz 60cm-1m Entfernung. Bei HD Material erkenn ich keinen unterschied zu meinem Monitor (22" 1680x1050 auf ~30cm), bei SD material sollte man schon mehr Abstand haben um nen schönes Bild zu bekommen. 
Zum TV Schauen bin ich meistens um die 2m Entfernt und hab nen gestochen scharfes Bild.


----------

